# B17 owners, breakin time?



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

I have always been in love with the look of the Brooks B17 leather seat. 
I have never tried one mostly because I have heard they are quite uncomfortable
until they are broken in.

Please be honest. 
How long did it really take you to break in your Brooks saddle?
Did you treat the leather to help the break in? If so what?

Thanks


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*I bought mine about a month before I*

started the Tour Divide. I gave it a good coating of Snoseal, my favorite boot waterproofing.
I have well over 4000 miles on it and can honestly say I have only had 1 uncomfortable ride on it. And that was when it was over a month old. More important than break in is getting it properly adjusted. You sit in the seat, not on it. Just a slight tilt either way makes a big difference. Every time I look at mine it looks wrong bur feels right. Enjoy, Harry


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I honestly cannot remember if I had a "break-in" point as such as my B17 have been pretty good to me straight out of the box. My Team Professional on the other hand is taking way to long.

Andrew


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

My experience is similar to Aushiker's.
I had used a B17 special on a surly long haul trucker for thousands of kilometers of primarily road and dirt road and it was great right out of the box. I did not treat it with anything, never have. I rode it in really wet conditions as well, I live in Vancouver Canada, with no issues.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a b17 on a vintage road bike that is mostly ridden around town with non-bike pants or shorts. Even so, it was pretty comfortable right out of the box. I'd say within the first 200 miles or so it was nicely broken in to my sit bones. I followed Brooks' suggested Proofide treatment schedule.


----------



## emat (Oct 27, 2011)

I treated it once with the Brook's sealant before putting it on my bike and it's been comfortable from the first ride.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone I really appreciate your posts, you've convinced me I'm going to give one a try.

Does anyone remember if a tin of the waterproofing/breakin cream comes with a new saddle or must be purchased seperately?


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*No*

It is extra


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I love my Brooks and the character it has gained over time. Even bad scuffs in the leather can also be re-pressed using a nail file and some water and a stainless steel spoon, and buffed out with patience. I'd have them on all of my bikes if it weren't for the weight issue (or the price of the Swallow ti models).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I bought mine used for about half of retail. A bit of adjustment and it was ready to go.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

B17 out of the box. 
Swift, never, sold it. 
Swallow, 1 month of sweat on the trainer over the winter.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

I have had a B17 on my Surly LHT since 2008 and love it. BUT breaking it in took me 3-4 months and about 800 miles. I almost gave up several times. I kept coming back to the B17 because nothing else seemed to work any better. My break in regimen involved several applications of saddle cream and riding. When my butt got too sore for the B17, I'd switch out saddles. The other saddles hurt different parts of my anatomy, but gave the B17 sores time to heal. 

Mind you, I think this had more to do with the fact that I was getting back into serious cycling after a 15 year hiatus than the saddle itself. I used to ride a B17 in the 90s and I do not recall having a hard time breaking one in the first time. Back in the day, it seemed like I could ride anything without a problem. These days, my anatomy is far more particular. Other than my well broken in B17, the only other saddles that work for me are WTB's Speed and Pure models, which work for me right out of the box.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

I understand the Brooks saddles have a leather tightness/tension adjustment that is adjusted with this special wrench that comes with a Brooks tuning kit.

Has anyone adjusted the leather tension to help with fit or breakin?









Thanks again everyone for all your posts.
I'm becoming a Brooks expert(haha) pretty fast with your help.
I found a B17 with Ti rails from BikeSomeWhere for 279 free shipping. 
Will post some picture once it arrives and I get it installed.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

From everything I've read, the tension nut should only be used to re-tension a very used and sagging saddle. Once you reach the end of the screw (about an inch) the saddle is shot. Considering a well-cared for Brooks should really last a lifetime, that's some pretty infrequent tightening. I'd like mine to last that long, and that's why personally I'd shy away from trying to break it in (break down the leather) quicker than your butt naturally does, but that's just me.

I've got maybe 800 miles on mine and haven't touched the tensioner.

Also, in case the inevitable happens (mine fell over onto concrete once) and you scuff that pretty saddle that you've put hard-earned miles on, I used the following method on mine and it worked very well. Save the link or take note of the process :thumbsup:

Refinishing A Scuffed Brooks Saddle


----------



## hikernks (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a B-17 that was aged (already broken in). I received it on a Thursday, and raced the Dirty Kanza 200 that Saturday, with no problems at all. If you're really worried about it, the aged saddle might be something to look at.


----------



## AuntieAPE (Nov 14, 2006)

My experience has been that once I got the seat angle right, it was comfortable. No real extended break in period. I have the wrench for tensioning the saddle, but have used it maybe once on my saddles in 8 years.


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

Recently got my first B17 and it's been comfortable out of the box. Only have probably 200 miles on it so I know it still has some breaking in to do. Longest ride so far was 56 miles with about half that on old railroad tracks and dirt roads I was was comfortable. 

Looking forward to it getting used to my bones for some 100+ mile days soon.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Proofide the wee out of it and ride it.


----------



## dogus (Dec 25, 2010)

mine felt pretty good out of the box also, but after about 3-4 months of commuting 1.5 miles each way, it is really starting to feel good and I now understand why everyone raves about these saddles.


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

My B17 S (short) was good to go out of the box. The B17 narrow broke me, bruise my sit bones, bad. Took about 4 months of regular use to make it comfortable. Have a new B17 of my Fargo and it was good after a few proof hide application, I'd say it perfet now.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

I probably should have asked the in my first post. 
How many are using a B17 without padded bike pants?


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I do. Since the bike I have mine on is for around town use, I am almost always wearing jeans or cargo type shorts. Its probably the most comfortable saddle I've used for that.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

breckenridge said:


> I do. Since the bike I have mine on is for around town use, I am almost always wearing jeans or cargo type shorts. Its probably the most comfortable saddle I've used for that.


Cool thanks. I'm putting this seat on my bikepacking bike and I usually wear REI nylon hiking pants with the zip off legs. Saves me from packing long pants once the riding is over.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

You should be fine, I'd just do your breaking-in with un-padded pants too, so it can soften up in the right spots. I've never gone farther than 20 miles on mine, but even in jeans its never bothered me at all.


----------



## nubcake (Nov 16, 2007)

Mine has been pretty good out of the box but just gets better with time. I do not touch the tension although I do have less than 1k miles on it but I have noticed it is very sensitive to the angle it is mounted at. Cheapie seatposts without fine adjustment could make setting your brooks up much more difficult.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

I almost never use padded pants.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Not a B17, I got the Team Professional instead and worried a bit about the breaking in thing. Turned out I didn't have to because it felt great from day one. 

I treated the underside with a good layer of Proofide and gave it another one a couple of days later. Topside got a thin layer of Proofide and I polished it off the day after. Other than that I really haven't done anything to it.

The first two rides the saddle was rather slippery which I felt in my arms and neck (grabbing on tighter to the handle bar to keep in place) but since then it hasn't been an issue. 

I ride padded shorts on the trails and unpadded when I'm just cruising around town, both work just fine. 

Awesome saddle, love it!


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Aushiker said:


> I honestly cannot remember if I had a "break-in" point as such as my B17 have been pretty good to me straight out of the box. My Team Professional on the other hand is taking way to long.
> Andrew


I've had the same experience. B17 no break in time. Pro, way too long.


----------



## BigWickerJim (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought a B17 for my touring bike this year and find it pretty awesome. No break-in time for me either. I did note the top being a bit slippery for the first couple of rides due to the proof hide you apply to it the first time. Other then that it's been great and i'll be getting one for my future bikepacking rig as well.


----------



## outofdoors (Oct 3, 2012)

Any one ever try the Imperial B-17 saddle with the cutout in the middle? Just wondering if that's worth it for a bit more comfort and pressure relief??


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> I probably should have asked the in my first post.
> How many are using a B17 without padded bike pants?


If i am riding up to twenty miles than i'd go without padded pants. For longer trips i'd take padded underwear with a small padding. I also have a pair of bibs with larger padding and while they are great for modern narrower saddles they make my thigh muscles rub against the B17, experienced that today on a 100km trip. I guess good "seamless" underwear would be best.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I have a couple of B17's but they were always too wide for me and I never could get them broken in right. However, I switched to a Swift and after doing the recommended slathering under and on before riding and then a few "after coats" it broke in within a couple hundred miles. I'm now on 20,000 km and I still love it! The best saddle that I've ever owned.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I am still waiting for my B17 to arrive. I finely received a tracking number from BikeSomeWhere.
Should arrive this Thursday Man that vendor is slow to ship. Order places 09/28


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Finely arrived. Did a 4 hour ride and you guys were right 
right out of the box this saddle is comfy. As some have said a little slick I hope that changes once the treatment soaks in.

So now for my last question. Should I dye the leather black to match this bike silver and black color scheme?


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice, I wish I'd gotten the copper riveted one. The honey color is my favorite. Id leave it as is personally!


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

dogus said:


> mine felt pretty good out of the box also, but after about 3-4 months of commuting 1.5 miles each way, it is really starting to feel good and I now understand why everyone raves about these saddles.


DITTO, I loved my B-17 out of box. I love it more now. I wish it didn't weigh 2 lbs.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

henrymiller1 said:


> DITTO, I loved my B-17 out of box. I love it more now. I wish it didn't weigh 2 lbs.


Yes that is why I went with the Ti model 428g or 0.944lbs


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> Finely arrived. Did a 4 hour ride and you guys were right
> right out of the box this saddle is comfy. As some have said a little slick I hope that changes once the treatment soaks in.
> 
> So now for my last question. Should I dye the leather black to match this bike silver and black color scheme?


Honestly, if you wanted black, you should have bought black. I wouldn't mess with dying it yourself. There's probably more chance of damaging the leather than it's worth. It will darken due to sweat and so forth but I think you're stuck with brown.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

1 Speed said:


> Honestly, if you wanted black, you should have bought black. I wouldn't mess with dying it yourself. There's probably more chance of damaging the leather than it's worth. It will darken due to sweat and so forth but I think you're stuck with brown.


Black was sold out. I have a little experience with leather, dying black is pretty easy.
I think I'll keep it the stock color for now it might not stay on this bike. 
I'm trying to build a rails to trails bikepacking bike and I am not sure I want to stay with this 26" mtn bike I'm thinking a 29er might work better and I would want this seat on that bike.


----------



## coffeemuggr (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi SingleTrackLovr. I wouldn't dye it. You'll find (at least I did) that your honey brown saddle will become a rich, robust coffee-with-a-dab-o'-creme brown as you ride it more. All 3 of mine turned out uniquely gorgeous. Except the black ones which no matter how long I rode them stayed as black-as-dog-lips. B-17's work super. Enjoy! PS AND don't forget to cover them up when its wet.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> Please be honest.
> How long did it really take you to break in your Brooks saddle?
> Did you treat the leather to help the break in? If so what?
> 
> Thanks


I have 4 B17s [one of which is a Champion Flyer with springs]. 3 were comfy right out of the box. 1 was crazy uber stiff and took a year of casual riding to break in.

My GF hated her B17S imperial for the first week of bike commuting. Asked me to take it off. I forgot due to an out of town job. When I got back 2 months later I asked her if she wanted it gone. She said no she loved it now.

For the "normal" B17s I just used a heavy initial dose of Proofide top and bottom. Followed by a light treatment once every 6 months.

For the crazy hard B17 I used a lot of Neatsfoot Oil on the bottom to try and speed up the softening. It seemed to help. I also used some Proofide on top.

I've heard all sorts of answers from people on Brooks break in so I don't know that there is anyway to know for sure. If you can buy your B17 from a store try everyone they have and skip any that seem unusually hard. Even my softest one [in relative terms] has not sagged or needed any tension adjustment after years of use.

BTW - on mt MTBs I use Selle Anatomica saddles. Waterproof leather and they are soft hammock style saddles so there is no break in at all.

Selle Anatomica - We make the world's most comfortable bicycle saddle. Period.

I never wear padded bike shorts with my leather saddles. 8-10hr rides day after day are no problem. Previously with a wide variety of plastic saddles I suffered a lot on long rides.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

A little offtopic, but here it goes
I used to ride with a B17 standard, but ditched it because it was too wide to get behind on technical descents. Anyone here has experience with the Narrow version? Is it much easier to get behing than the normal B17?


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> A little offtopic, but here it goes
> I used to ride with a B17 standard, but ditched it because it was too wide to get behind on technical descents. Anyone here has experience with the Narrow version? Is it much easier to get behing than the normal B17?


I agree. The B17 is wider than my WTB speedV which is what I use on my DH bike.

I bought this seat for a bikepacking rig set up for long days in the seat riding railroad gravel to concrete bike paths.


----------



## gonenomad (Nov 12, 2012)

On my current B17 (my 2nd) I have maybe 10,000 miles. I got it right before an Alaska --> Mexico ride and did absolutely nothing to it. It was broken in and giving me no trouble by the time I made it to the middle of British Columbia; ergo, 2-3 weeks of hard riding. 

I concur with all of the comments about adjustment. Pair the saddle with a good adjustable seatpost that has a bit of setback. Fine tune the tilt of the saddle and you will have the best saddle around.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> I agree. The B17 is wider than my WTB speedV which is what I use on my DH bike.


I've been curious about how the width feels relative to a standard saddle. Most folks I know ride all Brooks all the time so they cant compare how a really wide Brooks saddle compares to a wide/mid/narrow standard saddle.

I've heard that Brooks saddles ride like they are narrower than measured, true? A buddy with a Swift (153mm wide) said it rode similar to a WTB Silverado (135mm wide) despite almost an extra inch of width.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I think that could be an accurate statement in terms of feel when you're on the saddle depending on your sit-bones, but you'd definitely notice the width if you were shifting off the back for a descent. The rearward edge of a Brooks is kindof no-mans land due to the metal support under the leather, so where you are sitting is a bit forward of the widest flare of the rear of the saddle.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

GTscoob said:


> I've been curious about how the width feels relative to a standard saddle. Most folks I know ride all Brooks all the time so they cant compare how a really wide Brooks saddle compares to a wide/mid/narrow standard saddle.
> 
> I've heard that Brooks saddles ride like they are narrower than measured, true? A buddy with a Swift (153mm wide) said it rode similar to a WTB Silverado (135mm wide) despite almost an extra inch of width.


I've been riding this b17ti for several weeks now(daily) and honestly I don't notice the additional width. 
I've had no issues sliding off the seat and returning. 
That said I'm not riding the ski resorts. 
Just my normal XC trails for daily exersize.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

For me, the problem with the B17 width is not really getting behing, but more the return to the normal position


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

A little update,
I have about 30 rides over 250 miles now and I really like this saddle.
I don't know if I have broken any brooks saddle rules and voided my warranty but I wanted to see what this leather tension adjustment was all about so I loosened the locking nut and cranked the bolt in by 3 full turns. I couldn't believe how much softer and pliable the leather became. It actually conforms to my butt bone when I put my full weight on it now. 
I plan to keep an eye on everything but for now I like the adjustment.

EDIT:
Now I'm not recommending everyone go out and soften your saddle but for us
Geriatric patients anything that will allow us to get a few more miles under the saddle
before crashing in the tent with our advil and whiskey chaser it might be worth a try. haha


----------



## Captain Duderino (Jan 19, 2012)

*Straight outta the box, paddingless perfection*

+1

My team pro took a linseed oil soaking and two thick proofide coats and only became more grippy until a serious two hour downpour 10,000 miles later loosened it up under me. 
I liked the slipperyness of plastic bag covers on it, though.

My copper rivet flyer came with a semi-slippery cover that is totally perfect.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I had mine for 6 months. the only thing that broke in was my a$$.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

I put just over 2000 miles on my B-17, and tried many adjustments before I decided that it just wasn't for me. Brooks saddles have a cult following, but comfort is a lot easier for me to find in classic saddles like the Turbo, Rolls, and Concor.


----------



## Omiak (Oct 18, 2012)

I always found leather saddles to be more comfortable when they're new and hard. Have to increase tension it to compensate for the break in.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Omiak said:


> I always found leather saddles to be more comfortable when they're new and hard.


I also like them on the hardish side. My old B17 is somewhat too soft (most confortable saddle ever still). I just ordered a B17 Narrow for my Pugs and lets see how it is.

I really like the Select line idea, looks exactly what I would like. But they only make the standard B17 with the Select leather, and that one is too wide for techy mtb. The alternative is the Swallow Select, but that's crazy expensive.

The Team Pro Classic is said to have thicker leather and it's cheap. But it's 160mm wide, not much less than the B17's 170mm. I doubt that would make a difference in active mtb riding.

By the way, I weight 200 pounds unequiped, which might explain my desire for thick leather saddles


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

johnlh said:


> I put just over 2000 miles on my B-17, and tried many adjustments before I decided that it just wasn't for me. Brooks saddles have a cult following, but comfort is a lot easier for me to find in classic saddles like the Turbo, Rolls, and Concor.





FishMan473 said:


> I had mine for 6 months. the only thing that broke in was my a$$.


My other two mtn bikes have WTB SpeedV's.
After buying many different seats over a 4 year period the SpeedV was what my butt liked the best. 
Is the B17Ti as comfortable? Almost, but it is so close I am willing to see what happens after the leather softens up a bit more. 
One thing that is better with the leather is the smoothness or less friction where my pant leg rubs against the seat. No chafing so far.


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

...


----------

